# Bezel-less tablet



## DrRingDing (Apr 18, 2012)

> *Bezel Less display*Smartphone is now coming into your life after Samsung release it new gadget namelySamsung Galaxy B. This product’s considered as the first bezel-less as it has uniquely edge to edge screen which totally surround the body of its handset. As the phenomenon of several designs from the high-end television sets series, _Samsung Galaxy B_ will be released in this year as the upcoming of Samsung Galaxy S3’s arrival as well.


 
http://egadgettalk.com/bezel-less-display-for-samsung-galaxy-b-and-galaxy-s3

Well, well, well.

Someone may be owing me a tenner


----------



## Crispy (Apr 18, 2012)

Nice try. The bet was for a bezel-less *tablet*



Crispy said:


> We'll have to define 'no bezel' though - every screen has to have some sort of border. Say, 5mm?
> Also, the device has to be wide enough to require holding between thumb and forefinger, as opposed in the palm (like a smartphone)





DrRingDing said:


> 5mm sounds reasonable.
> 
> 7" diagnonal taking into account you can hold it both in portrait and landscape.


So sorry to disappoint


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 18, 2012)

We'll see it could as it could be either a phone and/or tablet


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2012)

What is a large screen phone if not a small size tablet?


----------



## Crispy (Apr 18, 2012)

That is not a tablet. That is a phone.


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 18, 2012)

Wait.


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 18, 2012)

It's coming.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 18, 2012)

Well it's got less than a year before the wager has run its course. I am, naturally, good for it should I lose.


----------



## elbows (Apr 18, 2012)

Which thread was the original bet on?

Im betting on Crispy since you really dont want users to be touching the touchscreen by mistake, and that would be a huge issue on a tablet with no bezel, along with obscuring the edges of the screen when holding it. Ahh its like the day the first iPad got announced all over again.

Never say never, but simply extending the touch-screen to the edges of the device is not enough, other solutions or design changes are required for this to make sense.


----------



## sim667 (Apr 19, 2012)

Looks like a nice phone, shame the lack of bezel wont offer any protection to the glass when it drops on its side though.


----------



## Cid (Apr 21, 2012)

That article were awful written.


----------



## Sunray (Apr 25, 2012)

Yup, its totally unreadable.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 25, 2012)

That's an ugly phone.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 25, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> That's an ugly phone.


I think it looks superb


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 25, 2012)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I think it looks superb


 
It looks...very pointed...be nice if it had smoother edges...


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2014)

The bezel less phablet (5.5") seems to be nearly upon us: 






http://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/xiaomi-mi-5-news/


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2015)

Here's a phone that's done away with those pesky bezels. 






http://www.androidcentral.com/oppos-upcoming-phone-scorns-bezels


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 24, 2015)

I thought bezels were good, so you can hold the phone without accidentally it.

Imagine reading a book where the words were printed right up to the edge of the page.


----------



## mauvais (Mar 24, 2015)

bi0boy said:


> I thought bezels were good, so you can hold the phone without accidentally it.


I accidentally a whole bottle.


----------



## stupid kid (Mar 24, 2015)

bi0boy said:


> I thought bezels were good, so you can hold the phone without accidentally it.
> 
> Imagine reading a book where the words were printed right up to the edge of the page.


Well, what if the book could display words right up to the page edge when stood on a stand, but gave a 12mm black border when you were holding it?


How long until we get Holotablets a la season 7 of Parks and Rec?


----------



## Crispy (Mar 24, 2015)

stupid kid said:


> Well, what if the book could display words right up to the page edge when stood on a stand, but gave a 12mm black border when you were holding it?
> 
> 
> How long until we get Holotablets a la season 7 of Parks and Rec?



When we figure out how to make a transparent screen that can both block *and* emit light, whilst being transparent. Not simple.


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 24, 2015)

Crispy said:


> When we figure out how to make a transparent screen that can both block *and* emit light, whilst being transparent. Not simple.


I imagine the tehcnology will be something like those electrochromic windows that go opaque when you run an electrical current through them?


----------

